

Glassmap (YC S11) Launches v2.0: Social News Feed Meets Real-Time Map - jonochang
http://www.techcrunch.com/2012/08/21/glassmap-2-0

======
jonochang
A key point that's not emphasized in the article is the extremely large amount
of data we use for our algorithms. We collect 3 orders of magnitude more data
than other similar apps - 300M+ data points of high resolution location data
are used to determine relevant content.

~~~
ipince
Can you elaborate? What data do you collect, and what data do "similar" apps
collect? What are the similar apps you refer to? Thanks!

~~~
jonochang
Sure I'd be happy to! We collect location data that might help determine
what's interesting content for you to see - such as where you spend time with
friends, where you take pictures, etc.

By similar apps I meant other location sharing applications - whether they're
check-in style apps or other passive location sharing apps. These other
applications, usually in an attempt to reduce battery drain, collect data at a
much lower rate. Our relay framework lets us collect lots of data without
sacrificing battery performance, letting us make much more informed decisions
for what's interesting and what's not.

------
jermfang
So is this like marauder's map for muggles?

~~~
jonochang
Yup. Less creepy more magical =)

------
stephengillie
What happened to Latitude?

~~~
jonochang
Latitude's biggest problem is its battery drain. It's hard to get through a
whole day without your phone dying, which is a real dealbreaker for location
sharing services. We really bought into the concept of Latitude but found it
just didn't work well enough, which is why we ended up building Glassmap in
the first place.

Glassmap also takes a bit of a different approach and focuses more on
encouraging social interactions. We let you import friends from any/all your
social networks - really helpful for those of us who don't want to bother
rebuilding yet another social graph - and also have a lot more social features
(pictures/filters/commenting/messaging) as opposed to the straight utility
approach that Latitude takes.

------
CamperBob2
_Like Apple’s Find My Friends, but better. The key differentiator then was
that Glassmap uses a proprietary, patent-pending technology_

Your mother must be so proud.

